# Notebook?



## Paul Gudde (11. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich überleg mir grad ob ich mir ein Notebook oder nen zweiten Tower holen soll. Praktischer wär ein Notebook, da ich des zum arbeitben benutzen könnte. Jetzt hab ich mir ein angebot von nem verkäufer bei ebay eingeholt. Hört sich zwar nach scam an, aber der will dazu die ebay protection verwenden und ne ziemlich sichere Zahlungsmethode.

Zu den Notebook-Daten:

Processor

Intel® Pentium® 4 670 Desktop Processor w/ HT Technology 3.8GHz 800MHz FSB 2MB

Operating System

Windows® XP Professional with Service Pack 2

Display 

17" WideUXGA 1920 x 1200 LCD with Built-in Camera

Motherboard

Intel® 915P PCI-Express Chipset 

Memory 

3GB Dual Channel DDR2 SO-DIMM at 533MHz - 2 x 512MB / 2 x 1024MB 

System Drive

320GB (160GB x 2) ATA/100 5,400 RPM

Primary CD ROM/DVD ROM

8X Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24X CD-RW Combo w/Software

Secondary CD ROM/DVD ROM

8X Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24X CD-RW Combo w/Software 

Video/Graphics Card

256MB NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7900 GTX

Sound Card

Creative Sound Blaster® Audigy® 2 ZS PCMCIA

Wireless Network Card

Internal 802.11b/g WiFi Card


Das sind die angaben, die er mir geschickt hat. Ich zweifel jetzt daran, ob es so ein hammerteil überhaupt in der ausführung gibt und wieso der des nur für 720€ incl. aller kosten verkaufen will.


Mich würd generell eure meinung über das Notebook interessieren und ob ihr so jemanden trauen würdet.
(kann euch mal so nen link zu ebay geben wenn wieder so ein angebot reingeht)

Schon mal danke im voraus.^^

Paul Gudde


----------



## Jockey (11. November 2006)

das soll ein notebook sein??

glaub ich eher nicht. das is n standpc nach den spezifikationen die da stehen (2x Festplatte, 2xDVD/CD Laufwerke, usw. passen net in ein Notebookgehäuse das ich kenne)


----------



## Paul Gudde (11. November 2006)

Laut seiner Aussage handelt es sich dabei schon um ein notebook.
Mir kommt das ganze auch spanisch vor, wer hat schon z.b. 3gb ram in nem notebook :s


----------



## Jockey (12. November 2006)

las dir mal n herstellerlink schicken und ein bild (link hier posten falls es ein notebook ist, das will ich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Paul Gudde (12. November 2006)

Jo hab ihn mal gefragt. Hier ist so ein link von ebay, liest euch mal das genau durch

http://cgi.ebay.de/Brand-NEW-Alienware-Are...1QQcmdZViewItem


Vor allem stand bei mir auch Alienware Notebook und jetzt wirds auf einmal ein Intel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja werd dann wahrscheinlich doch nen Tower nehmen. Mal nachgucken was da ebay so hat


----------



## Jockey (12. November 2006)

hm, also laut alienware gibts das notebook tatsächlich (schade das nix von der akkulaufzeit steht...)

laut alienware kostet ein notebook mit dieser konfiguration um die 3200 Dollar.

hm, schwer zu sagen.


----------



## Rascal (13. November 2006)

Naja das wär dann beknackt... kauf dir lieber nen PC mit n bisschen mehr Power, kommt dich immer noch günstiger (€ 1500.--)


----------



## Bl1nd (13. November 2006)

das notebook is pretty nice, aber preislich wäre ein Tower auf jeden Fall die bessere wahl!


----------



## Sicknezz @ Ysera (27. November 2006)

Ich weiß wie groß das Notebook ist xD^^


Maße : 42 x 45 x 18^^


Also naja gut es kann ja ein Notebook sein aber was wiegt das teil oO

weil über 5Kg is für mich kein Notebook mehr das ist ein MONSTER


----------



## Rascal (28. November 2006)

Sicknezz schrieb:


> Maße : 42 x 45 x 18^^


42 was? Kartoffeln? Himmelnochmals....

schätze mal:
42cm x 45cm x 18mm


----------



## Sicknezz @ Ysera (28. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> 42 was? Kartoffeln? Himmelnochmals....
> 
> schätze mal:
> 42cm x 45cm x 18mm






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Äpfel


----------

